# 3viii



## bigghouse (Oct 15, 2007)

hi everyone wat were 3viii, 3xvi,3xvii, bottles used for???


 thanks anna


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 15, 2007)

You too? I used to take cough medicine in the same thing but screw top.

  https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-129315/mpage-1/key-/tm.htm#129315


----------



## kastoo (Oct 15, 2007)

Many things...there are two message strings here and you can see those bottles with pharmacies embossed on them. 
https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/Local-Druggists/m-125796/tm.htm


----------



## beendiggin (Oct 15, 2007)

Pharmacy symbols which when translated equal liquid measurements. They can be found in a good dictionary index explaining many of them exactly, but for the "3" it equals dram, for the "3" with an extra line through it, it means ounce.  I'll bet any pharmacist would explain all the various symbols to you if you were interested. Get your prescription filled and learn about bottles at the same time!


----------

